# Java UNI-AUFGABE. HILFEEEEEEEE



## trueXillusions (10. Jan 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich muss die unten stehende Aufgabe für die Uni vorbereiten und kenn mich in Java garnicht aus.
Kann mir jemand von euch dabei helfen???

HIER DIE AUFGABENSTELLUNG:

Es soll ein Programm geschrieben wer en,das die europäischen Zeit und Temperaturangaben in
as amerikanische Format umwandelt.Hierzu müssen Sie bei Ihrem Programm einen Wert für
die Temperatur in ° C und einen Wert für die Uhrzeit im 24 Stundenformat (hhmm)eingeben
können.Mit Hilfe von Methoden sollen nun folgende Aufgaben erfüllt werden:

–Die main-Methode liest die Werte ein,speichert diese in Attributen und ruft eine Methode zur
Ausgabe aus.

–Die Methode zur Ausgabe rufen Sie ohne Parameter auf.Diese erzeugt sinnvolle Ausgabe der
Temperatur (in °F)und Zeitausgabe (im 12 Stundenformat)durch Aufruf der anderen
Methoden,bzw.durch Auslesen der Attribute.Diese Methode liefert Ihnen keinen
Rückgabewert.

–Einer dieser Methode wird der Wert für die Temperatur in ° C übergeben.Diese rechnet diesen
Wert in Grad Fahrenheit (°F)um und gibt en errechneten Wert an die ausrufende Methode
zurück.

–Einer weiteren Methode soll der Wert für die Uhrzeit übergeben werden.In dieser Methode
wir dann geprüft,ob die angegebene Zeit Vormittag (am)oder Nachmittag (pm)ist.Diese
Methode gibt dann einen logischen Wert z.B.true für Vormittag zurück.

–Der dritten Methode übergeben Sie die Uhrzeit im 24 Stundenformat,diese wandelt vom 24
Stundenformat in das 12 Stundenformat um und speichert diesen Wert in einem Attribut.
Diese Methode liefert Ihnen keinen Rückgabewert.

- Die Eingabe der Uhrzeit soll so aussehen:   15:10 Uhr wird als 1510 eingegeben.

- Die Temperatur in °F berechnet sich aus der Temperatur in ° C wie folgt:    t [°F ] =(t [°C ] *9/5)+32

- Die Aufgabe soll nach diesem Schema gelöst werden.

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. Ist sehr dringend. 
DAnke schonmal im vorraus.
Gruß,
trueXillusions


----------



## stev.glasow (10. Jan 2005)

> Kann mir jemand von euch dabei helfen???


Klar, wir helfen so weit wir können.

Und nun?


----------



## mic_checker (10. Jan 2005)

Hast du wenigstens schon überhaupt etwas "fertiggestellt"? Irgendeinen Ansatz? Entschuldige bitte wenn ich diese Vermutung äußere, aber kann es sein das jemand hier am besten den ganzen Code postet damit du dich nicht näher damit beschäftigen "musst"?

Wäre ganz gut wenn du konkrete probleme darlegen könntest....


----------



## Apollo (10. Jan 2005)

Du kannst hierhttp://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=12619&sid=1a84ac50346dcb17ee56ed82636215c6
mein Anfang durchguken. :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## mic_checker (11. Jan 2005)

Hi,
weiss nicht mehr genau ob ichs schon in der PM geschrieben hab, aber:

Die Methode zeit1(..) kann so nicht funktionieren, zumindest liefert sie nicht das korrekte ergebnis. Du gehst beim Parameter z1 davon aus das er im richtigen Format steht.

Bei der Eingabe im 24h Format taucht aber ein : auf, der für eine NumberFormatException sorgt wenn du versuchst den eingegebenen String in int zu parsen.

Heute abend kann ich evtl. Code posten, aber nicht den ganzen, du sollst ja noch was lernen 

Btw. für die Methode zur Umrechnung des 24h Format in 12h Format könnte evtl. MOD ganz brauchbar sein, denk ich mal.

greets
mic_checker


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (11. Jan 2005)

Fang doch einfach mal ne Klasse und die Methodenkörper  zu implementieren....

du weist was die methoden machen, welche parameter sie haben und was sie zurückgeben

wenn du das hast brauchst du nur noch die einzelnen methoden mit code befüllen. 
du hast ja wirklich schon alles gegeben, du brauchst nichtmal mehr nen algo oder sowas machen, einfach nur "abtippen"


----------

